# Husband and Wife Waders



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

:texasflagWe will be on vacation the first week in Aug. We are looking for someone to take us wade fishing. We will split the cost or pay for fuel if you provide the boat. We will fish any bay system but prefer Matagorda and POC area. If you are interested text me @ 3612182504.. Thanks:brew:


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Bump Cmon I know somebody out there wants some fishing partners?


----------

